# FoxPro Wildfire



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

I got my new FoxPro Wildfire last night at *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*'s sporting goods for $69.97!! Yes $69.97!!! They had 3 of them labled and put in the wrong spot on the shelf. I argued with two managers and 20min.'s I was walking out with my new caller. Its a nice upgrade to my old Johnny Stewart Predator 1. I went out this morning and fell in love with the clarity of this unit. My buddy brought his Alpha Dogg also and both sounded really good. I do think the Alpha Dogg has more depth to the calls but the FoxPro is crisper and clearer. Both are great calls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL NICE grab Kc....Gotta love that filter That would have been at (short for) Richards Sporting Goods.


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

LOL!! I had a double take, then couldnt stop laughing. Gotta love auto correct. I really liked the Primos Alpha Dogg and was tempted to return the FoxPro for a swap for the Alpha Dogg. As long as they dont remember me from last night And I stretch my story as to receiving the FoxPro as a gift with No receipt, they might allow a swap seeing's how their both $299.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I could double your money right now !!


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll keep that in mind!! What a helper you are! LOL)))


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Trust me keep the Foxpro ! Great grab, you should have grabbed all three ! LOL


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

_I think after alot of mental debates with myself Im going to keep the FoxPro. I thought of getting all three, as the manager came back to the register he had the remaining ones in hand and wasnt letting them back out. _


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Great find!!!! : )


----------



## Storeboughtmilk (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome buy!!

I just picked up a alpha dogg today and I'm gonna put it through the ringer tomorrow.

I was on the fence between the alpa and the wildfire. I have heard nothing but good things about it.

-Andrew

Storeboughtmilk LLC


----------

